# Exchanges



## luisp (19 Nov 2004)

What would be the most physically demanding exchange? I was thinking about doing the Germany one. Has anyone gone on it? What do you do ?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (19 Nov 2004)

I've heard that the USA exchange is one of the most physically demanding exchanges but I've heard Gemany is good too.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (19 Nov 2004)

USA Exchange is the most physically demanding, or so I've heard.
Regards,


----------



## ouyin2000 (22 Nov 2004)

i have heard equally about the USA and Germany exchanges, if you also LOVE shooting, then go Germany...apparently you get to shoot many different kinds of high powered weapons *drool* ;D :bullet: :threat:


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (22 Nov 2004)

I heard that Germany is basically just shooting, some hiking and lots of touring(historical sites mainly). Supposedly you learn the basics of driving and shooting a tank.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (26 Nov 2004)

The USA Exchange is a 2 week survival course in the Utah desert.  Federal Republic of Germany Exchange is a 5 week exchange where you train with their military, while also learning about German culture and touring the country.  Both exchanges require Gold Fitness, USA is probably more work in a shorter time span ... Germany is less work but longer time.  Both exchanges have their own unique challenges.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (26 Nov 2004)

INCORRECT!
For the past two summers before last it was desert survival. However last summer it was scuba diving in Florida with the Marines and staying In a  5 star hotel. Life's hard eh? I hear it changes frequently.
Regards,


----------



## Cpl.January (28 Nov 2004)

If any of you are looking for a decent and realistic leadership course try and apply for the UKLF Cadet Leadership Course in the good old UK. I went on it last year and its definitely worth doing if you have the chance. Its a week long course which runs every year in the middle of no where on the Welsh/English border. Its the most demanding course available to UK cadets and looks good on your CV. The week involves command tasks, Fieldcraft lessons including section attacks, Platoon attacks, Compant attacks, Ambushes , everything pretty much. The highlight of the course is a three day exercise including patrols, attacks, ambushes and finishing with a Company attacking using Chinhook aircraft, and rapid assault boats. Most of all you get to train with some of the best of the worlds soldiers in very intense and realistic situations. :warstory:


----------



## primer (28 Nov 2004)

The old UKLF course I agree   

What about the FLY OVER to CFE that had to be the toughest course ever


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (28 Nov 2004)

If you guys are taking about the summer course exchange I heard it's a six week party in Germany, but that only what I heard.


----------



## sgt_mandal (28 Nov 2004)

Do you guys take the same exchanges as us? or do you guys do different things when you get to your countries (if "we" are going to the same country)


----------



## MCpl ??????? (3 Dec 2004)

if you want to exchange and like to shoot, go to basic marksmen cl marksmen and cli marksmen after that you can go to bisley (they party like no tomorrow)


----------



## Burrows (3 Dec 2004)

What i





			
				MCpl Jackson said:
			
		

> if you want to exchange and like to shoot, go to basic marksmen cl marksmen and cli marksmen after that you can go to bisley (they party like no tomorrow)


  

And how pray tell Jackson do you know that  Bisley Parties like "no tomorrow"?


----------



## MCpl ??????? (4 Dec 2004)

its a figure of speech


----------



## Burrows (4 Dec 2004)

Which fits in in no helpful way and you cant back it up with any facts that suppor this cliche?


----------



## chalk1 (4 Dec 2004)

Burrows,

   The fact that most exchange cadets can refer to it as having been a party is both literal as well as a figure of speech. They have a fun time that isnt comparable to the types of activities you do in cadets here with much more liberty and responsibility. Also, being a teenage male, the testosterone pumping through your veins during training has an effect on your activities after hours. I remember one night during the 3rd week of Maple Leaf, during the evening someone just cranked up the tunes in the space between male and female barracks and started an impromptu dance with both Canadians and Brits. During our 4th week we stayed at an RAF base where the Cdn Bisley team was also staying for 1 night, and without saying too much, I will admit that they had comparably MUCH more liberty than I.

  Also, I dont believe that MCpl Jackson was stating anything that was seeded with malice or negativity in general, so I would strongly suggest letting the little comments go.


----------



## Burrows (4 Dec 2004)

McBear...Yes  I can understand that coming from someone with experience..But not from a 13 Year old MCpl who has not had the chance to go to bisley..  Nuff said lets just drop the topic.


----------



## wohunter (22 Dec 2004)

I took the germany exchange this year and it wasn't a 6 week parties it was physically demanding and yes we did shut heavy weapons, it was an awesome time and i was told by people in other exchanges that we had the best one. 8)


----------



## luisp (23 Dec 2004)

what are the requirements for the Germany Exchange?


----------



## wohunter (10 Jan 2005)

silver fitness ,nsce,and 16.


----------



## Love793 (10 Jan 2005)

6 weeks of working with Deutsch panzerkorp, right on. Where do I sign?  Let's see, how do I say this again "Funf Heineken, mein Fraulein, Danke" ;D >


----------



## Zedic_1913 (10 Jan 2005)

Yes exchanges are a lot of hard work .... yes the precourse at Connaught might be a little relaxed (I was in civies more then I was in uniform), but thats because its kind of an earned thing ... and of course because exchanges don't have staff cadets.


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Jan 2005)

I did the Rocky Mountain Leadership na Challange course in the summer of 2004. ;D   it was awsome. I found it very challanging physiclly and mentally. well that is if you think climing mountains and glaciers all summer is easy than i would defenatly recomend leadership and challange.   :skull:



Army Cadet Leader Blckdown 2002
Army Cadet Leader Instructor Adventure. Blackdown 2003
Leadership and Challange Rocky Mountain NACSTC 2004


----------

